

An ultimate privacy hack – just requires a monitor and 3D glasses [video] - StevenHodson
http://www.winextra.com/archives/an-ultimate-privacy-hack-just-requires-a-monitor-and-3d-glasses-video/

======
inportb
Why do you need 3D glasses? Couldn't you use any frame?

